# 2nd slingshot - choosing the bands.



## zippo (Jul 9, 2014)

Im going hiking in 2 weeks and i dont want to bring my best slingshot (i dont want it to get wet). so my plan was to bring my backup slingshot (for hunting), today i took a look at my backup slingshot a saw that the bands were worn off, so i need to buy new tubes. now my question is, can i expect that the Trumark rp-2 heavy pull tubes will throw 3/8 steel ball at about 300 fps (wich is great for hunting) ?


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR (Oct 17, 2013)

They will not throw a 3/8 anywhere near that speed. And you should use more then 3/8 to hunt. It is effective with 2040 - 1842 loops or 1745 pseudo tapers with a head shot. But with trumark tubes and 3/8 you will not have the speed nessisary for a clean kill in my eyes.


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR (Oct 17, 2013)

Did you not just say you have been hunting for a long time on this thread? http://slingshotforum.com/topic/35550-where-do-you-aim-headneckchest-discussion/ If you hunt a lot you should already know the proper bands or tubes and proper ammo to use. Just my opinion.


----------



## zippo (Jul 9, 2014)

S.S. sLinGeR said:


> They will not throw a 3/8 anywhere near that speed. And you should use more then 3/8 to hunt. It is effective with 2040 - 1842 loops or 1745 pseudo tapers with a head shot. But with trumark tubes and 3/8 you will not have the speed nessisary for a clean kill in my eyes.


I dont know a lot about slingshot tubes, and i dont got much time to look, i need a brand name 

i need something that i can buy from ebay. i dont want to order from custom sites.


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR (Oct 17, 2013)

SniperHunts said:


> S.S. sLinGeR said:
> 
> 
> > They will not throw a 3/8 anywhere near that speed. And you should use more then 3/8 to hunt. It is effective with 2040 - 1842 loops or 1745 pseudo tapers with a head shot. But with trumark tubes and 3/8 you will not have the speed nessisary for a clean kill in my eyes.
> ...


Ah I see. Look into the tubes I stated then read all about them here. http://slingshotforum.com/forum/93-slingshot-bands-and-tubes/


----------



## zippo (Jul 9, 2014)

S.S. sLinGeR said:


> SniperHunts said:
> 
> 
> > S.S. sLinGeR said:
> ...


From your expirence, what is the speed of a 3/8 shot out of the trumark rp-2 heavy pull ?


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR (Oct 17, 2013)

Once you figure out the setup your going to use here is a chart to show you some speeds of ammo weights and band configurations. This chart is made by Henry of panama.


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR (Oct 17, 2013)

SniperHunts said:


> S.S. sLinGeR said:
> 
> 
> > SniperHunts said:
> ...


Not fast enough.  I would use flatbands on it. Here is a mod on a tube shooter. http://slingshotforum.com/topic/31076-barnett-pro-diablo-2-barnett-cobra-replacement-bands/?view=findpost&p=413510&hl=%2Btrumark+%2Bbands


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR (Oct 17, 2013)

Remember heavy pull does not always equal faster. Actually the smaller tubes retract faster and they throw ammo quite fast 

Also here is some good info on these types of shooters http://slingshotforum.com/topic/24064-wrist-rocket-type-slingshots/?view=findpost&p=300858&hl=%2Btrumark+%2Bflatband


----------



## zippo (Jul 9, 2014)

S.S. sLinGeR said:


> Remember heavy pull does not always equal faster. Actually the smaller tubes retract faster and they throw ammo quite fast
> 
> Also here is some good info on these types of shooters http://slingshotforum.com/topic/24064-wrist-rocket-type-slingshots/?view=findpost&p=300858&hl=%2Btrumark+%2Bflatband


I think i dont want to get into all of this mess  im just gonna take my normal slingshot with the therabands 

and now after all you said about not powerful enough, in my opinion (and i know im gonna get hate for this) almost evreything is powerful enough, i dont give a crap if the bird suffers for one more second before i finish it. i think this way since i was a kid and hunted with really cheap slingshots....


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR (Oct 17, 2013)

SniperHunts said:


> S.S. sLinGeR said:
> 
> 
> > Remember heavy pull does not always equal faster. Actually the smaller tubes retract faster and they throw ammo quite fast
> ...


Well we do not condone that style of shorting here. We hunt properly and accurately so we do not have the suffering. You are not promoting slingshots by your actions. We are here to promote and grow the sport. Please rethink your ways sense you were a child. I think I have waisted enough time on these subjects. Have a nice day.


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

Nice chart. I had not seen that. Thanx!


----------

